# Hellfest bands partly announced ! Ozzy, BLS, Opeth,Kreator and many others



## Andromalia (Nov 20, 2010)

Second wave this morning: 

Hellfest 2011 Second Announcement

Some very, very serious stuff here, and my opportunity to see Zakk Wylde for the first time. (Yes, I'm a fan, and I don't care what you think)
Hellfest is definitely shaping up better than Wacken, I just hope their mandatory change of area next year won't hurt it. (the village plans to build a school where the festival is held)


----------



## B36arin (Nov 20, 2010)

Imo Hellfest looks as if it's continuing it's trend this year. That trend is to BY FAR have to craziest lineup in Europe every other year, and have a pretty boring lineup the other years. I'm probably going to Hellfest 12, but 2011 doesn't appeal that much to me. 08 was AWESOME, 09 was meh, 10 was AWESOME, 11 looks pretty meh to me...


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 20, 2010)

Opeth, Dagoba, Converge and Atheist? Awesome!


----------



## Asrial (Nov 20, 2010)

Ozzy, Opeth, Therion, BLS, Kreator, Black dahlia murder, Firewind and Korpiklaani, what the fuck EPIC STÜFF


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 20, 2010)

B36arin said:


> Imo Hellfest looks as if it's continuing it's trend this year. That trend is to BY FAR have to craziest lineup in Europe every other year, and have a pretty boring lineup the other years. I'm probably going to Hellfest 12, but 2011 doesn't appeal that much to me. 08 was AWESOME, 09 was meh, 10 was AWESOME, 11 looks pretty meh to me...



I enjoyed 09 better than 10, ok last year roster was impressive but, honestly, how many times do we have the possibility to see Slayer in europe ? the value of those festivals to me is to be able to see bands that do not tour that often, or are not famous enough to do world tours at dates convenient to me. Or see bands I wouldn't have gone to a show if they were the only one present, I wouldn't have gone to a Kiss show for exemple. But seeing them in a festival was great. (I admit I've hopped to the Garcia show and didn't stay listening to Kiss for 2 hours I skipped the middle of the show)
I guess that Hellfest is a bit special to me as I'm french living abroad, it's always synonimous of seeing friends I haven't seen in a long time and loads of fun in the homeland. With cheese and saucisson.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 20, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Some very, very serious stuff here, and my opportunity to see Zakk Wylde for the first time. (Yes, I'm a fan, and I don't care what you think)



I just saw Zakk for the first time last night at Black Label Berzerkus. (I'm a fan, too XD) 

You shall not be disappointed. They put on a great show. (Was extra awesome for me since CoB opened for them, too)


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 21, 2010)

Bump for the euro guys. 
Some BIG headliners announced since.

Judas Priest \m/
Scorpions (gonna get in trouble with the girl there...)
Trust (French band, the one Anthrax did a cover of Antisocial and home to Nicko McBrain before he switched to Maiden)

Complete lisitng has been updated in first post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxGXXgGgRWc


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKING MAYHEM, VADER, AND UNLEASHED. I TYPICALLY DON'T USE ALL CAPS, BUT I WOULD KILL TO SEE THAT SHIT.


----------



## avenger (Dec 23, 2010)

Exhumed, Electric Wizard, Eyehategod!

Am I reading this right... these bands arent even close to headliners and they fucking kick ass!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 27, 2010)

There's some awesome bands on there, and imma let you guys finish, but Hellfest in Massachusetts was the greatest Hellfest of all time.

Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump for now complete list. Meshuggah baby. \o/
Not that I'm a fan but I wanna hear what gives live.

Edit: yay can't edit first post ffs.

Here goes.
http://www.hellfest.fr/artistes


----------

